# Taking a hamser abroad



## Naribus (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to get a hamster and the only problem is holidays. I don't have anyone I would be happy enough to leave my hamster with and pet sitting costs a fortune, so I was thinking if I could take it with me to Poland and found this on the DEFRA website:
_There are no restrictions on bringing pet rodents, rabbits, birds, ornamental fish, invertebrates, amphibians and reptiles to the UK from other EU countries.Pet rabbits and rodents from other countries must spend 4 months in*quarantine. They need a*rabies import licence*and must enter the UK at a*Border Inspection Post._

Am I right to understand I could take it to Poland (there's no problem in taking it there), and back into the UK? I don't want any problems later on, so I want to know before I do anything


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really wouldnt, the stress on the animal would be huge, it would also be quite expensive as well to "ship" a hamster


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you asked around on here and hamster forums about pet sitters?
You'll find that people who love animals but don't have a pet sitting business will often offer to look after peoples pets while they are away and will do it for free or for a very small fee.

I have looked after loads of peoples hamsters/rabbits/guinea pigs/gerbils etc while they have been on holiday (one person was away for 6 months) and all I asked was that they provided me with their pets food and bedding for the time they were gone.
I didn't charge anything but everyone would always offer me a little something and I'd donate that to a rescue


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont think any plane, coach or ferry will let you take a hamster. I think the stress would also kill them. Many rescues will look after small furries reasonably


----------



## orchardfarm (Feb 8, 2014)

I have travelled to Italy several times using the tunnel and car with my dog,rabbits and degu's with out any problem the only restriction within the EU is for dogs,cats and ferrets because of the rabies risk. Sorry for my ignorance but is Poland a member of the EU.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had the same problem but i found a pet sitter who took care of my hamster. I know a guy who was breeding hamsters here and selling them in Ukraine and he got caught ones and he had to pay £2000 so i wouldn't risk it


----------

